# Anyone have a postpartum cystocele "heal"?



## aspenbrooke (Jan 5, 2009)

I have recently confirmed, at 13 weeks pp, that I have a mild bladder prolapse and am wanting to be proactive about healing it. Anyone out there have positive experience with cystocele resolution along with advice on therapies? (I know about Whole Woman). I realize there is a entire thread devoted to POP (I have posted there, too), but figure if you are "healed" you probably don't visit that board very often.

Thanks!


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

I have the same diagnosis and, so far as I know, nothing fully "heals" it.







Advocates for surgery would push that option for "healing," but the research has shown it to be only questionably effective, and many women have to go in for repeat surgery.

Physical therapy has helped me _immensely_ with the incontinence issue. But my PT told me that my inner mechanics will probably never be the same again. I just have a lifetime of kegels to look forward to . . . but then, so do most women.

ETA: What grade of cystocele were you diagnosed with? That could make a difference? Find out if nobody told you.


----------



## aspenbrooke (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you for responding, Turquesa! The Doc didn't grade it. She just said, "I see a little bit of your bladder." I'm okay with that, I think it gives me a psychological boost at least. I have no symptoms, knock on wood.

Yeah, no no no surgery for me, especially at this point. I understand too that it's not something that *poof* disappears never to be heard from again. However, I also hear that things can tighten up dramatically in the year postpartum and I'd like to give my body all the help it can get.

Thank you for the positive words about PT. I may look into that on my own. I asked the Doc if I should get some and she said "do kegels." (







duh).


----------



## kltroy (Sep 30, 2006)

I saw a PT who specializes in pelvic floor stuff for my cystocele. It made a HUGE difference. I was feeling like things were falling out, around 9 weeks postpartum. Now, at 7 months, it hasn't bothered me in at least a good 2 months. Now I do try and do my exercises daily and I avoid babywearing (since that seems to aggrivate it - plus my daughter's huge) - but I feel like I'm as "cured" as I can be. I am optimistic that if things stay where they belong for long enough, the tissues will have a chance to heal somewhat.

One of the most helpful thing my PT did was she used "rehabilitative ultrasound" - basically had a realtime ultrasound picture of my bladder and could show me how everything moved when I moved different muscles. It was very helpful in getting me to do the exercises correctly, and I could visually see my progress after a few weeks.


----------



## mama to 2 girls (Dec 11, 2006)

's I had mine confirmed at 3-4 weeks pp. I couldn't hardly sit without having pain. I saw an ob/gyn who was familiar with POP and she suggested omega 3 oils and just making sure I get a good diet in. My m/w also suggested Maya Abdominal Massage and I found another homebirth m/w in my area that taught it and it helped a lot. Some days are better than others but for the most part I can now go out in public without the fear of having to change my pants and underwear if I drink anything!


----------



## aspenbrooke (Jan 5, 2009)

I have a Maya Abdominal Massage scheduled next week!







: I'm glad to hear that you had some results, Mama to 2 Girls, as I am very hopeful for it for myself. Turns out I have a tipped uterus which predisposes me to droop of the crotch. I was actually told that by an Gyn over 12 years ago. He said "it shouldn't be a problem."







I'll try upping my omega 3's, too. Thanks for the tip. Did your ob/gyn give you any kind of stats regarding how common this is and how often she sees improvement? Getting answers out of my Doc was like pulling teeth, and I didn't get many.

Kltroy, since you second the helpfulness of PT, I'll definitly look into that as well!

Thanks ladies. What's the quote about time being the greatest healer? I'm hoping that proves true . . .







:


----------



## nicoley73 (May 21, 2005)

In my experience, OBs are pretty uneducated about pelvic floor issues. If you want another medical opinion, I would look for a urogynecologist in your area.

I had great success with physical therapy - after my OB told me that I had such a severe case of POP that PT wouldn't help at all. I paid out of pocket because my insurance had a high deductible and it was the best money I ever spent. I wish I had done it after my first db. You need to find someone who specializes in pelvic floor PT, which can be tricky depending on where you live.

I also took homeopathic sepia, and still do when I feel a little saggy, and feel like it helps.


----------



## storychick (Mar 14, 2006)

Another vote for PT here! It was so helpful to know exactly how to do my Kegels correctly, and she helped me fix my diastasis as well.

My POP is fairly mild but has gone from symptomatic to mostly asymptomatic with exercises, my diastasis is much better now too. Some of that is just being farther out from birth and pregnancy, since I have not always been as good as I should be about doing my routine, but now that I've gotten back on the bandwagon I am seeing significant improvement.

Now I really want to try biofeedback for my migraines, it was so useful for POP!


----------



## mama to 2 girls (Dec 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aspenbrooke* 
I have a Maya Abdominal Massage scheduled next week!







: I'm glad to hear that you had some results, Mama to 2 Girls, as I am very hopeful for it for myself. Turns out I have a tipped uterus which predisposes me to droop of the crotch. I was actually told that by an Gyn over 12 years ago. He said "it shouldn't be a problem."







I'll try upping my omega 3's, too. Thanks for the tip. Did your ob/gyn give you any kind of stats regarding how common this is and how often she sees improvement? Getting answers out of my Doc was like pulling teeth, and I didn't get many.

Kltroy, since you second the helpfulness of PT, I'll definitly look into that as well!

Thanks ladies. What's the quote about time being the greatest healer? I'm hoping that proves true . . .







:

She didn't really say but just told me it was just one of the hazards of pushing out a 10lber with a 15" head.







The m/w I saw that gave/taught me the Maya Massage thought at first that maybe it was that I had a tipped uterus which like you mentioned she said since it is above the bladder if it's out of "whack" than it's going to be pushing down on your bladder. But she checked and said that my uterus is right where it should be and that again just a hazard of pushing out a big baby. But the Maya Massage will help with ALL of that. But you just have to be really diligent about doing it every day.

I hope you get some relief from it!


----------



## MAMom (Mar 24, 2005)

The first month or so after her birth I had significant incontinence for the first six weeks or so, with slight improvement each month for the first year. By the end of the first year I was able to stop wearing pads. DD is 3 years old now, and the only time I have trouble with leaking is when I have a bad cough and when I don't pee often enough - no longer on a daily basis.

My midwife told me that I would see a difference after BFing slowed down (DD breastfeeds 2x/day currently) b/c of the hormones during BFing, and I think that was true for me, along with time for things to go back to "normal".

I will admit I am not good with doing the kegals (I've read varying opinions on them). Things are definitely not in the same place that they started before DD was born, and having a cystocele is not glamorous, but I wouldn't trade my birth experience for the world!

=================
Mama to DS 5/03 & DD 2/06







:





























: ICAN "You never know when you're making a memory." ~ Rickie Lee Jones


----------

